# Chinese, Latinos, Muslims, Africans are welcome, but not Whites from Europa.



## Baron (Sep 15, 2011)

It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an Islamic state with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
In any case due to the demographic change the 1965 Immigration Bill should be abolished and the immigration policy changed.


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

*1945 - 1950*

Under the emotional impact of the genocidal racism of the Nazi regime (that ocurred in Germany, an ethnically homogenous society), american political leaders start questioning whether the country's overwhelming white majority was a good or bad thing for the country.

*1950 - 1965*

As a direct result of that questioning and with overwhelming support from the numerically insignificant but enormously wealthy and influential jewish american community the white leadership decides to implement a HUGE SOCIOLOGICAL CHANGE in the US:

From 1950 to 1965 the country that up until then was a *WHITE ETHNOCRATIC STATE = a state that fiercely protected its white majority*, becomes *A MULTIRACIAL STATE = a state that considers racial homogeneity as a liability, as something undesired,* a state actively engaged in changing America's racial makeup (through the 1952 and 1965 Immigration Acts that allowed massive non-white legal immigration into the US as well as relative tolerance towards illegal immigration,  Baron must be one of the few individuals who have ever heard of those two laws that profoundly changed and are still changing America).

Now this major sociological change that occured in America 50, 60 years ago is known as *MULTICULTURALISM* and/or M*ULTIRACIALISM*.

MULTICULTURAL/RACIALISM = a modern political ideology that perceives ethnic homogeneity as a detriment to nation-states and seeks to erode what according to classical Political Science should be defended at all costs, the nation's racial, ethnic and cultural composition.

Insanity disguised as political theory or the way of the future?

You be the judge.


----------



## signelect (Sep 15, 2011)

Most other ethinic grouips have had the opportunity to turn their own country into something they want but have failed.  If we don't do something now to stop the tide of immigration they will turn our country into a toilet bowl.  That is all they are good at.


----------



## Douger (Sep 15, 2011)

It all began in '49. They have no loyalty to murka. Only eyes on profits. That leaves Europeans out and impoverished immigrants who work for nothing in.
Sober up and head to your church this Son-day and listen to the stories about The Chosen(self chosen) that actually own your stupid asses and you'd better NOT complain. That will land you on a terruh liss and possible criminal charges in the very near future.
It's all part of the FreeDumb movement.


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 15, 2011)

Baron said:


> It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an *Islamic state *with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
> In any case due to the demographic change the 1965 Immigration Bill should be abolished and the immigration policy changed.



Islamic state is hilarious. We will destory ourselves from within before that happen. And way are White people so afraid of being a minority? 
It's ok to have a poor white society? The majority on welfare and in prisons are white.
Change may be good. White rule does not work any longer in this country.


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by *LilOlLady*
> Change may be good. White rule does not work any longer in this country.



Then stop opposing illegal immigration, granny!!

Most illegals are brown and will help bring an end to white rule faster!!


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

Baron wants the USA to become a safe haven for whites again just like Israel is a safe haven for jews from all over the world.

America is currently governed by people who think the exact opposite so there's only two ways to accomplish his goal: the ballot or the bullet.


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

America must first give me a green card then it can become a country for whites again for all I care...


----------



## Swagger (Sep 15, 2011)

It's not just America that's had serious eyebrows raised at its seemingly unnecessary favouritism towards Israel. Tony Blair's election campaign was funded by a Jewish music mogul and fundraiser, Michael Levy - who Blair made Lord Levy in 2002. The Father of The House of Commons, Tam Dalyell, suggested in 2003 that Blair's foreign policy decisions were unduly influenced by a "cabal of Jewish advisers", including Levy and Peter Mandelson MP. Both are pro-Israeli, and Mandelson's father was an advertising manager at the Jewish Chronicle.

It was during Blair's time in Downing Street that the UK saw the unprecedented influx of mass immigration, with the UK having the softest entry requirements in the whole of the E.U.

Food for thought, eh?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2011)

the are still white caucasion immigrants


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 15, 2011)

_Relax people!  I have but one suggestion:  Learn chinese!!!_


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an *Islamic state *with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
> ...





> The majority  in prisons are white





> Hispanics comprised 50.3 percent of all people sentenced in that time period, blacks 19.7 percent and whites 26.4 percent.


EthnicMajority » Blog Archive » Hispanics new majority sentenced to federal prison



> The majority on welfare are white





> Aid to black and Hispanic welfare recipients
> is greater, in proportion to the size of their
> populations
> 
> ...



Written By: Robert Rector
Published In: Intellectual Ammunition
Publication Date: September 1, 2000
Publisher: The Heartland Institute

you people sound like the old folks did about immagrants that came from Germany and Italy.
WHite power is declining but this country was never meant for whites only.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 15, 2011)

_Lyndon B. Johnson should have had his arse kicked!!_


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 15, 2011)

José;4146322 said:
			
		

> America must first give me a green card then it can become a country for whites again for all I care...



_Well pray that it be so.  I have yet to see a country for browns be a successful country._


----------



## Zona (Sep 15, 2011)

Good.  Keep the Timothy McVeigh's out!  God bless America.


----------



## Zona (Sep 15, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> José;4146322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you are saying America is a country for whites?


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> Lyndon B. Johnson should have had his arse kicked!!



I'm really glad to see you have finally "discovered" the 1965 Immigration Act, Angelhair!!

       

Let me show you a few quotes so that you understand better the huge importance of this piece of legislation:



> Simon Rosenberg said that the Act is "*the most important piece of legislation that no one&#8217;s ever heard of,*" and that it "*set America on a very different demographic course than the previous 300 years*".
> 
> Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> In 1965, President Lyndon Johnson signed a bill that *has dramatically changed the method by which immigrants are admitted to America*. This bill is the Immigration Act of 1965.
> 
> This act not only allows *more individuals from third world countries to enter the US* (including Asians, who have traditionally been hindered from entering America), but also entails a separate quota for refugees.
> 
> Immigration Act: 1965


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> Lyndon B. Johnson should have had his arse kicked!!



Many historians argue that Johnson never fully understood the consequences of the 65 law, Angelhair:




*President Lyndon B. Johnson (center) signs the sweeping immigration bill of 1965 into law at a ceremony on Liberty Island, Oct. 4, 1965. Sen. Edward Kennedy and his brother, Sen. Robert Kennedy, are seen at right.*



> Many scholars have characterized the 1965 act as a prime example of "unintended consequences," and it is clear that even its most influential advocate, President Johnson, *seems not to have understood what its effects would be*.





> In the signing ceremony staged on Liberty Island in New York Harbor, Johnson remarked: "This bill that we sign today is not a revolutionary bill. It does not affect the lives of millions. It will not reshape the structure of our daily lives, or really add importantly to our wealth or our power."
> 
> Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965: Information from Answers.com



Wrong LBJ - it's one of the most revolutionary bill ever!


----------



## José (Sep 15, 2011)

The more you study the 65 Immigration Act the more you'll realise how unjust your treatment of Mexico really is, Angelhair.

This was an extremely controversial law but the only thing everyone agrees on is that it was the result of a sovereign US decision. A decision Mexico took no part in.

The 65 law was merely a result, a "codification" of the transition undergone by America from a white ethnocratic state to a multiracial state and this transition explains (among other factors like cheap labor) the tolerance towards illegal immigration we see in America today.

I'm not defending Mexico, I'm just an intellectual who has a deep understanding of the sociological change that happened in America *CAUSED BY AMERICAN POLITICIANS*.

So when I see a naive housewife like you with limited knowledge about the 65 law trashing Mexico like there was no tomorrow, I shake my head in disbelief and say to myself paraphrasing Jesus:

"*Father, forgive Angelhair and all the other members of the USMB, for they know not what they say.*"  

Anyway it's never too late to learn about the 65 law and be ashamed of all the unjust accusations and cruel things you said about the Aztec nation.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 16, 2011)

José;4147413 said:
			
		

> The more you study the 65 Immigration Act the more you'll realise how unjust your treatment of Mexico really is, Angelhair.
> 
> This was an extremely controversial law but the only thing everyone agrees on is that it was the result of a sovereign US decision. A decision Mexico took no part in.
> 
> ...



_Jose, Jose, Jose,  I don't say cruel things about your country - I simply say it like I see it.  Mexico in all its years of existence has yet to do anything right.  They depend way too much on their neighbor to the north which leads me to believe that they just don't have what it takes to run a successful country much less a democracy.  They are guided by 'pride', sometimes false, and by emotions.  They keep their focus more on what the USA does than focus on what to do to sovle their problems and on how to help the masses.  They rather see the great exodus of people heading north than to change their corrupt system.  You on the other hand, are too quick to blame the USA for all of Mexico's ills.  That is the simple reason why I knew from the very beginning that you are a mexican and would even venture to say that you were born there.  You  have the typical mentality of mexicans who it seems were taught that all that is wrong with Mexico is the fault of this country.  The USA is in its right to make treaties and legislate bills that MIGHT benefit the USA and not other countries.  If the 1965 Immigration Bill was a negative for Mexico, it's because it was not intended for it to be a positive.  Mexico must stop looking to the north for special favors simply because they are unable to do anything RIGHT.  I would say that the USA sees Mexico as their step-child who all they seem to do is whine when the USA does not look at them in a favorable way or does not do for them.  Their constant blaming the USA for everything makes my point.  If this country were to blame every country for its faults, then nothing would get solved or fixed.  That is where Mexico finds itself 99.99% of the time.  BTW Jose, calling me a 'naive housewife' does not do your arguement any good.   I AM a housewife and much more.  Don't patronize me._


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

José;4146045 said:
			
		

> *1945 - 1950*
> 
> (through the 1952 and 1965 Immigration Acts that allowed massive non-white legal immigration into the US as well as relative tolerance towards illegal immigration,  Baron must be one of the few individuals who have ever heard of those two laws that profoundly changed and are still changing America).
> .



Baron knows it from his city NYC where whites are getting more and more became small minority. I'm missing here the appeals of conservative politicians to abolishment of this idiot Acts. The US is not Africa, China, India, Iraq or Korea. It is a country of whites!


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic state is hilarious. We will destory ourselves from within before that happen. And way are White people so afraid of being a minority?
> ...


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

José;4146265 said:
			
		

> Baron wants the USA to become a safe haven for whites again j.



The America was founded by whites, was developed by hardly worked whites, but the fruits of it are being eaten by non-whites.Fine?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 16, 2011)

there is no danger of the US ever becoming an Islamic state that is just absolutely hillarious.  Hispanics will be the majority by or if not before 2050 and they are pretty much Catholic and not Muslim.  You are more in danger of being forced to learn how to make tortillas than you are to be forced to learn how to pray to Mecca.


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

Zona said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > José;4146322 said:
> ...



Yep, what is here wrong?


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

Xchel said:


> there is no danger of the US ever becoming an Islamic state that is just absolutely hillarious.  Hispanics will be the majority by or if not before 2050 and they are pretty much Catholic and not Muslim.  You are more in danger of being forced to learn how to make tortillas than you are to be forced to learn how to pray to Mecca.



Only Muslims have 5 or 9 children pro family.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 16, 2011)

Angelhair, examples of successful brown countries are Brazil, Chile,Argentina and Costa Rica.  Japan is also not a white country.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > there is no danger of the US ever becoming an Islamic state that is just absolutely hillarious.  Hispanics will be the majority by or if not before 2050 and they are pretty much Catholic and not Muslim.  You are more in danger of being forced to learn how to make tortillas than you are to be forced to learn how to pray to Mecca.
> ...



Well to be fair, Hispanics also have large families because of our beliefs in family unity..not because of catholic beliefs.  I have 4 children and that is about the norm in my circle of friends.  My STBX has a total of 8 brothers and sisters counting himself and my fiancee has six total in his family including him.


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Angelhair, examples of successful brown countries are Brazil, Chile,Argentina and Costa Rica.



HaHaHa,

thanks for your nice joke!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2011)

This is just another stupid troll thread.


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> This is just another stupid troll thread.



Also, all threads of whites and pro-whites are stupid. Probably you are a non-white racist?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> José;4146265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No point in even bothering to highlight the obvious fallacies in that comment since you are only out to troll. GTFO troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > This is just another stupid troll thread.
> ...




I'm just anti-fucking-morons-like-you. You're just trolling, troll.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair, examples of successful brown countries are Brazil, Chile,Argentina and Costa Rica.
> ...



I'm not joking.  All of these are successful countries in Latin America...where have you been? Let's take a look at some pictures and facts shall we...

Brazil has the fifth largest economy in the world putting it ahead of France, it is the 8th most powerful country in the world, it is the 9th richest country in the world beating out most countries in Europe, it is the 10th in oil manufacturing, 

Chile, produces more than 1/3 of the world's copper, Chile is among the most stable South American countries, and it is the first South American country to be a member of the OECD, Unemployment stands at 8%.

Argentina, According to the United Nations, Argentina is one of the richest countries in the world. The Human Development Index is a comparative measure of life expectancy, literacy, education, standards of living, well being, and child-welfare.In 2006 Argentina was ranked 36th in the world with an HDI of 0.863, making it the highest ranked country in Latin America. It is categorised under the high level of human development, along with Chile (HDI 0.859), and Uruguay (0.851), the three Latino countries represented in the highest group. To give an idea in global terms, these countries can be seen on a par with many Eastern European countries, a couple of Gulf states, and several islands in the Caribbean.

So you were saying???

Is Argentina a "Third World Country"? | Martin and Hazel Frost


----------



## José (Sep 16, 2011)

Xchel said:


> there is no danger of the US ever becoming an Islamic state that is just absolutely hillarious.  Hispanics will be the majority by or if not before 2050 and they are pretty much Catholic and not Muslim.  You are more in danger of being forced to learn how to make tortillas than you are to be forced to learn how to pray to Mecca.



So very true.

The hispanic/latino/brown threat to the US white majority is real but the so-called islamic threat is a total joke.


----------



## Zona (Sep 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



What foreign language is that?


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 16, 2011)

Zona said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > José;4146322 said:
> ...



_Nope - just saying that latin american countries have not had any success in progressing or in doing for the masses.  They have stagnated for decades and decades depending on their neighbor to the north to do for them.  Case in point, they depend on the exodus of their people so that those countries, i.e. the USA, can hire them and send their earnings back to their countries.  The proof is in the pudding people, why can't some of you not see it or admit it?  Coming to the USA, btw, has nothing to do with the color of  skin nor does it have anything to do with it ever being a country for whites only so don't buy into that twisted, racist mentality._


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 16, 2011)

Zona said:


> Good.  Keep the Timothy McVeigh's out!  God bless America.[/QUOTE
> 
> _Timothy Mcveigh was ONE.  And where is he now?  There is not enough room to name all the people of other 'colors' and the crimes that were committed by them.  When did this turn to being about 'color'????  One poster makes a dumb question/remark and everybody jumps on the 'color' bandwagon.  Yes!  GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!_


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2011)

Baron said:


> José;4146045 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where does it say that in the Constitution?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2011)

Brazil's GNP 644 billion dollars


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2011)

Zona said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



cracka


----------



## José (Sep 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> They have stagnated for decades and decades *depending on their neighbor to the north to do for them*. Case in point, they depend on the exodus of their people so that those countries, i.e. the USA, *can hire them and send their earnings back to their countries*.



How ironic...

The same poster who flooded the thread with Mexico bashing, accusing the country of blaming America for all its failures is now blaming Mexico for America's immigration problems and accusing Latin America of being a parasite on the US. 

Science has a name for that. It's called *psychological projection*. 



> Psychological projection or projection bias is a psychological defense mechanism where a person subconsciously denies his or her own attributes, thoughts, and emotions, which are then ascribed to the outside world, usually to other people.
> 
> Psychological projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Xchel (Sep 16, 2011)

Angelhair and you would be wrong..the US depends on many of the imports it receives from Central and South America and Mexico especially....oil is one of those things....


----------



## SW2SILVER (Sep 16, 2011)

José;4146214 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *LilOlLady*
> > Change may be good. White rule does not work any longer in this country.
> 
> 
> ...



I tip my hat to the king of the trolls. You have given up all pretense to fairness and gone over to the dark side, I see. It's ok if dark people do wrong,  because  YOU have the same melanin level  in your skin, too. It's nice to  finally  read a  liberal Hispanic come out of the closet and admit they are racist and biased towards their own kind.  We knew it ALL along.  That is why we dont like YOU folks, dickwad. Superficial hypocritical creep.


----------



## José (Sep 16, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> José;4146214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First

I was referring to LilOlLady's comment about white rule. Her words not mine.

Second

If you do a research you're gonna see I clearly mark my farcical comments with a lot laughing smileys like this . Forgot to do it this time. My bad (although the sarcasm is quite evident).

But I can see why my satirical post was a godsend to you and your "*Poor me, I'm a law-abiding Anglo brutalised by evil hispanics*" tiring routine.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 16, 2011)

SW2SILVER said:


> José;4146214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is we? The way I see it is it is a cycle...who cares if the US is brown, yellow, white or purple for that matter...why does it really matter? What is happening is a circle...the Americas were brown, then whites appeared on the scene and have been the majority for awhile and now browns are going to be the majority again and who knows in another few centuries who will be the majority..what in the world does it really matter for?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

José;4147413 said:
			
		

> I'm just an intellectual who has a deep understanding of the sociological change that happened in America *CAUSED BY AMERICAN POLITICIANS*.
> .





ahahahahHAHAHAHHhahahahHAHAHAHAAhahahaaaa!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

Baron said:


> [The US is not Africa, China, India, Iraq or Korea. It is a country of whites!





You're overdoing it with this stupid little performance, chump.


----------



## rdean (Sep 17, 2011)

Baron said:


> It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an Islamic state with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
> In any case due to the demographic change the 1965 Immigration Bill should be abolished and the immigration policy changed.



Too bad none of those people are welcome in the Republican Party.


----------



## rdean (Sep 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > [The US is not Africa, China, India, Iraq or Korea. It is a country of whites!
> ...



The Republican Party is 90% white.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an Islamic state with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
> ...




Too bad you're a dishonest fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...




Can you link to anything showing that it is the official stated policy of the Republican Party that non-'whites' are not welcome? No? Then shut the fuck up, you race-baiting, partisan hack douchebag. Shitheels like you are a danger to the nation - AND YOU DON'T CARE. So, in summary, fuck you. You're every bit as bad as the asshole who started this troll thread.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It doesn't have to be an official stated policy it is the way they treat others and their policies on minorities and the crap that they spew in general..and yeah I feel I can say that after personal experiences with workers at polls and party headquarters and I used to be a card carrying Republican...after the way they treated my STBX I will never be a Republican again.


----------



## domonkoz (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey there are barely any Eskimo's in the world and they seem happy.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...





If that means you can't, then say you can't and STFU. Were you on board when that jackass was making insupportable generalizations about Honduras? Were you, hypocrite?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



probably not since I just joined this month...not sure who was making generalizations that were unsupported but what does that have to do with what we are discussing? I don't have to show an official policy it is the repeated experiences of other people who perhaps half agree with some Republican ideals..instead I am a libertarian.  My stbx voted for the first time in 2007 when he became a US citizen he wanted to vote Republican...when he went in there the woman refused his voter ID and refused to allow him a ballot to vote, because he had a heavy accent so he must not really be a US citizen.  The idiot fool said you have to be a citizen, he said I am a citizen, she said you cannot be a citizen because you weren't born here...dumb broad never realized that a person can be born in another country and still be a citizen of the US through naturalization.  This happened in Georgia in 2007.  He had trouble registering too even though he had his naturalization paperwork in hand.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

OH, now you don't remember? Are you dishonest, or just stupid?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> OH, now you don't remember? Are you dishonest, or just stupid?



provide references please because no I don't remember anyone going all over the board.  Anyone did they were corrected if I saw the post and it was incorrect.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

You don't remember someone insisting Honduras is a shithole and implying the people there are not to be trusted? You don't recall your taking issue with that generalization, you fucking hypocrite?


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 17, 2011)

Xchel said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > José;4146214 said:
> ...



_It matters if the majority in control are poor, uneducated, biased, racist.  Numbers don't matter; quality does._


----------



## SW2SILVER (Sep 17, 2011)

José;4152647 said:
			
		

> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > José;4146214 said:
> ...




Jose, yer my brother. I am so glad you clarified the matter. I have read plenty of  your posts on other threads on other topics , particularly the military board. We all deserve a measure of respect.  You tease, I tease, back and forth it goes. It is game we  play, I have plenty of doubts, despite myself, and, I am sure YOU do too. I feel for illeagals, but they fuck me, what can I do here? Praise them? Boo hoo for me. I'm not feeling the love. When I have to practically go out of my own home with a suicidal resolve to stand  against those arrogant Mexican haters that won&#8217;t acclimate, can YOU relate to that? Is that something anyone  in the US should have to  put up with? No. No, but, here we are . Not my FAULT.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 17, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...



The richest man in the world is Carlos Slim...he is Mexican..so you were saying?


----------



## rdean (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



How can they pretend to be so ignorant?  Lately, they've been saying they have never had anything against the gays, when red states, such as Texas, want to make anyone who marries two gays, a "felon".  Their awful rhetoric is right there in the Republican Party Platform for the state of Texas.  There is similar rhetoric in other Republican Party platforms.  Then they try to insist it's only a "fringe".  WHEN IT'S IN THE STATE PARTY PLATFORM, IT'S NOT A FRINGE.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you really think anyone reading this can't see you for the mere lefty troll that you are? What a fucking joke.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



_Carlos Sim is of Lebanese descent and got rich my monopolizing the media in Mexico._


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



He was born in Mexico and he is Mexican dear...and brown.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



_Big deal!  He is a mexican national of lebanese descent who has yet to give back to the people who made him the richest man in the whole wide world!  So proud that he is mexican are you.  Teach your rich to give back to the poor via programs that will help them - then brag about them._


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

what programs would those be? There are no welfare programs in the country of Mexico.  You claimed that all Mexicans and Hispanics in general are poor..which is untrue.  Lebanese are brown folks btw...and your allegation that whites are the only successful people is untrue.  You say he doesn't give back but have you bothered to see how many people he has given jobs to in Mexico? He also pays taxes of course to the Mexican government...so why do you make false claims about this man? Oh I know because he has $74 billion dollars at the very least and is Mexican...that bothers you.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> There are no welfare programs in the country of Mexico. .




That's not true.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

Also you forget about the Saba family of Mexico city and they aren't the only ones...there are plenty of wealthy Hispanics.  Those are but a few.  Now let's look at the wealthiest Latinos in the US in particular since it seems you think that brown people are the doom because they are all uneducated and poor..what little you know my dear....

Does the name Roberto Goizueta mean anything to you? It should. If not, think Coca Cola...

What about Prudencio Unanue? The owner of Goya foods....

Or how about Antonio (Tony) Sanchez? oh the oil guy right? yeah no rich or educated latinos there are there? hmm looks like you told a lie Angel hair...

What about  Arturo Torres? If not, think Pizza Hut...

Does the name Alex Rodriguez mean anything? Think Texas Rangers...

Or perhaps Jorge Mas Canosa? oh the Cuban refugee group right?

and a female..whaddaya know...Alicia M. Sanchez...she is in charge of International Bancshare Corporation...

how about  Lloyd G. Chavez? oh the guy who owns Burt automotive...

Armando Guerro Sr? oh yes, the guy who owns a chain of supermarkets...

or perhaps Jorge M. Perez just an owner of a real estate group...yep..these are the ten wealthiest Latinos in the US...oops....so much for your argument about uneducated latinos ruining the country...looks like they prop it up to me.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> what programs would those be? There are no welfare programs in the country of Mexico.  You claimed that all Mexicans and Hispanics in general are poor..which is untrue.  Lebanese are brown folks btw...and your allegation that whites are the only successful people is untrue.  You say he doesn't give back but have you bothered to see how many people he has given jobs to in Mexico? He also pays taxes of course to the Mexican government...so why do you make false claims about this man? Oh I know because he has $74 billion dollars at the very least and is Mexican...that bothers you.



_Nothing about  mexicans bother me - the corrupt govenment of Mexico does bother me big time.  Don't bother to claim we have corruption also - but - it's how we handle the corrupt that Mexico has yet to learn and do.  I never claimed that 'whites' were the only successful people - I said the USA is a successful country and being a melting pot it includes all colors - so where do you come up with that?  I claim that if the USA finds itself full of people from third world countries it will no longer claim to be successful as those countries have yet to prove they can be.  It's the 'brown' people who are pounding their chests in glee that they will soon be the majority in the USA.  I simply asked, 'and what will they do with it'????  BTW, that Sims has billions is of no bother to me - it's his greed and selfishness that is bothersome.   Gates also claims billions and look at what he does for the less fortunate  - inspite of the many jobs HE has given to people and the many taxes that HE pays._


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > There are no welfare programs in the country of Mexico. .
> ...



Yes, it is true...there are no food stamps in Mexico.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...






You are simply and factually wrong. There are welfare programs in Mexico. Write a letter to that country's Secretary of Labor and Social Welfare and ask him to send you some literature on the 'Progressa' program among others. YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Also you forget about the Saba family of Mexico city and they aren't the only ones...there are plenty of wealthy Hispanics.  Those are but a few.  Now let's look at the wealthiest Latinos in the US in particular since it seems you think that brown people are the doom because they are all uneducated and poor..what little you know my dear....
> 
> Does the name Roberto Goizueta mean anything to you? It should. If not, think Coca Cola...
> 
> ...



_Most if not ALL, compliments of the good ole U.S. of A and its system of opportunity.   Lessons maybe Mexico and ALL L.A. countries could adopt..........I rest my case!_[/I]


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

'so much for your argument about uneducated latinos ruining the country...looks like they prop it up to me.'

_Not enough of them.  And those that you mentioned are successful due to the opportunities that anglo america put in place.  Face it; admit it; accept it.  Drop the chip from your shoulder and see the truth for what it is.  Only then will many be able to push forward._


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

_Feed the Hungry program compliments of the USA feeds people in Mexico and throughout the world._


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _Feed the Hungry program compliments of the USA feeds people in Mexico and throughout the world._



I live in a country where there is a supposed Feed the Hungry program..I have yet to ever see them feed anyone.  I see their trucks drive around a lot to the mall and such, but never saw them feed a single person and I live on the edge of one of the poorest areas in San Pedro Sula.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> 'so much for your argument about uneducated latinos ruining the country...looks like they prop it up to me.'
> 
> _Not enough of them.  And those that you mentioned are successful due to the opportunities that anglo america put in place.  Face it; admit it; accept it.  Drop the chip from your shoulder and see the truth for what it is.  Only then will many be able to push forward._



there is no such thing as an Anglo America...America has never been for whites only.


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> there is no such thing as an Anglo America...America has never been for whites only.



We are talking about USA which was founded as christian country for whites.Most of whites today whish more whites immigrants as muslims, indians, chinese or latinos.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Baron said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > there is no such thing as an Anglo America...America has never been for whites only.
> ...



is that why the natives  needed to be exterminated? Is that what the Christian God calls for?


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



Ask muslims where are natives in muslim countries, why were they suddenly disappeared?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Baron said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



were not discussing Muslims or Muslims countries, lousy tapdancing.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 18, 2011)

Basically immigration is not for anyone playing by the rules. Only the liars and cheaters who cut in line and kill people can become Americans through amnesty. The pro-illegal alien supporters are largely illegal aliens themselves.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

even the ones that snuck over here fom Europe a hundred years ago?


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > 'so much for your argument about uneducated latinos ruining the country...looks like they prop it up to me.'
> ...


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



_Natives were not exterminated.  I have lived next to reservations all of my life and they are still with us and getting richer and richer via casinos._


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



many tibes were, but, is this the plan Jesus put forward, kill of the natives and take this land for whites only?


----------



## Xchel (Sep 18, 2011)

Moonglow, they are avoiding the answer to that question..they know damn well what Manifest Destiny was and I guess they also think it was the christian way to murder anything not white in their sight.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Moonglow, they are avoiding the answer to that question..they know damn well what Manifest Destiny was and I guess they also think it was the christian way to murder anything not white in their sight.



i know they live in denial. Even Ben franklin was afraid the germans were going to take over the USA


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



_This land was not taken for whites only.  That is what you white haters like to say and think and also want whites to buy into the guilt.  Are all the whites of that long ago still with us and did the natives not scalp and kill many whites also???  Would you have been happier if people from another part of the world would have come to this land and taken it over as long as they were NOT white Europeans?  What say you about Spain taking over many L.A. countries and exterminating the natives there????  It blows me away how so many look ONLY to what the USA has done and been.  BTW, don't bring Jesus into this.  He was absent in many areas._


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Moonglow, they are avoiding the answer to that question..they know damn well what Manifest Destiny was and I guess they also think it was the christian way to murder anything not white in their sight.



Fail. It may be a Human Condition to tear down things that are strange or different, but it is Not a Christian Teaching.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



I am not the one which states that the uSA is for whites only.
We are discussing the USA not the world.
The Spanairds were very wrong with their actions.
And the natives took the land way before the whites arrived.
And the whites should feel guilty the way they treated natives. The earliest settlers lived in harmony with whites..
And Jesus belongs here because there are posters stating that this is a Chrstian nation.
I am 100% white.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow, they are avoiding the answer to that question..they know damn well what Manifest Destiny was and I guess they also think it was the christian way to murder anything not white in their sight.
> ...



_AMEN to THAT!!!_


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow, they are avoiding the answer to that question..they know damn well what Manifest Destiny was and I guess they also think it was the christian way to murder anything not white in their sight.
> ...



then we should delete the term Christian nation.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 18, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



_Geez!  Do most of you suffer from reading comprehension problems?  I never said the USA was for whites only.  One could say that the USA IS the world.  It has been the leader of the world now for many decades.  So it's okay for the natives to take land but not the whites???  This country was founded on Judeo Christian VALUES.  So you are white - AND?????_


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



I never said you said that the US was for whites only.  All I saw during the history of the USA was taking from land from someone else.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2011)

Baron said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > there is no such thing as an Anglo America...America has never been for whites only.
> ...





You're an ignorant fucking asswipe.


----------



## Baron (Sep 19, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



Muslim, Buddhist, Pagans nations are fine, but not Christians.
A nice liberal logic.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 19, 2011)

> This country was founded on Judeo Christian VALUES. So you are white - AND?????



No, it wasn't...the USA was founded based on a bunch of folks running from those Christian values...they wanted to practice their own religion and not that of the Church of England*which is Angelican* and they were also a bunch of deported criminals so if we want to discuss the beginnings let's stick to the facts, not think fuzzy memory stuff that feels good.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 19, 2011)

Xchel said:


> > This country was founded on Judeo Christian VALUES. So you are white - AND?????
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't...the USA was founded based on a bunch of folks running from those Christian values...they wanted to practice their own religion and not that of the Church of England*which is Angelican* and they were also a bunch of deported criminals so if we want to discuss the beginnings let's stick to the facts, not think fuzzy memory stuff that feels good.



_I can tell you have been brainwashed by whoever and wherever you come from.  Ho-hum.  And which facts are those?  The ones that were taught to you via YOUR schooling and government?_


----------



## Xchel (Sep 19, 2011)

I have not been brainwashed evidently you have been brainwashed since you are so sure we are a Christian nation..we are NOT a Christian nation and never have been..in fact many of the founders of the USA were DEISTS..where ever I came from is DALLAS, TEXAS my dear.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2011)

Xchel said:


> > This country was founded on Judeo Christian VALUES. So you are white - AND?????
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't...the USA was founded based on a bunch of folks running from those Christian values.





You really need to stop and take a minute to reflect before  hitting that "submit reply" button. It might save you a lot of embarassment.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 20, 2011)

Un, you really need to learn the history of the USA..and why the people from England came in the first place.  The only person embarrassing themselves by not thinking is YOU and ms Angelhair, because neither one of you seem to understand the reasons for the English traveling across the sea...now if you want to argue that it was the conquistadores that founded the US you can argue the goal was to establish the Catholic church and convert the natives...but that was most certainly NOT the goal of the English...they were criminals, theives, debters and people running from the Church of England.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2011)

I've _taught_ more about US history than you will ever read in your life, so save yourself the embarassment.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 20, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


unless you are willing to move back to your ancestors homeland and give the US back to the native Americans the premiss of your argument is false !! what you are really trying to say is that whites are evil,but you try to disguise your racism with an injustice that happened in the distant  past !! if you are a racist or don't like a particular race of people at least admit it instead of hiding behind a false reasoning !!


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 20, 2011)

_It's unbelievable how so many people continue to focus and gripe about what happened centuries ago.  But they sit here and enjoy all the perks that this country gives them.  People are dying to get to our shores and those already here continue to harp on the same ole, ole!  It's as if they would love to return to the time when this land was populated by Neanderthals._


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 20, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Angelhair and you would be wrong..the US depends on many of the imports it receives from Central and South America and Mexico especially....oil is one of those things....



_Only because we have this agency called the EPA which keeps this country from drilling the billions of barrels of oil that we have on THIS land!  Don't kid yourself.  The day that we can drill, those countries that supply us with oil will literally dry up and fall since that is what is keeping them solvent._


----------



## yidnar (Sep 20, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair and you would be wrong..the US depends on many of the imports it receives from Central and South America and Mexico especially....oil is one of those things....
> ...


and that may be the reason America is not drilling !! I get sick of libbs talking about how bad America is !! we have freed,fed and rescued more people than every country in history combined !!......who the hell has Africa or the Middle East saved !!


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 20, 2011)

Baron said:


> José;4146265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_If it were not for the ingenuity, foresight, tenacity, and fortitude of the anglosaxon, this country would not be where/what it is today.  Why it is so hard to understand and accept that????  Is the hate and anger against the whites so strong that it is inconceivable to admit all that they did????  It does not take away from what other races did to help bring this country to this point.  Why the difficulty in giving whites their due???  The whites have been the first to give due to what other races have done.  All one has to do is to investigate our history and learn about it.  It's really very simple._


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _It's unbelievable how so many people continue to focus and gripe about what happened centuries ago.  But they sit here and enjoy all the perks that this country gives them.  People are dying to get to our shores and those already here continue to harp on the same ole, ole!  It's as if they would love to return to the time when this land was populated by Neanderthals._




North America was never populated by Neaderthals.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 20, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > _It's unbelievable how so many people continue to focus and gripe about what happened centuries ago.  But they sit here and enjoy all the perks that this country gives them.  People are dying to get to our shores and those already here continue to harp on the same ole, ole!  It's as if they would love to return to the time when this land was populated by Neanderthals._
> ...



????????


----------



## Xchel (Sep 20, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair and you would be wrong..the US depends on many of the imports it receives from Central and South America and Mexico especially....oil is one of those things....
> ...



Do you really believe that which you just wrote? No, we do not have enough oil in the US to self sustain..not for ever for sure..where do you get the bright idea that the US could self sustain for any long period of time?


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 20, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...


_
Probably from the same place that makes YOU believe we don't._


----------



## Xchel (Sep 20, 2011)

sweet pea, I grew up in Texas in oil country. I have family in the oil industry and I can tell you right now we do not have enough oil to sustain ourselves even if we drill all of Texas, the Gulf and Alaska to hell and back...there is not enough...why? Because we use more oil than all the other countries in the world...we use almost 70% of the world's resources while we are not even close to that in population.  

You make the argument that Anglo Saxons made the country successful and that is hillarious...without the labor of building the railroads by the chinese, without the Hispanics, without the Irish and several other immigrants not a damn thing ever would have been built....and the damn cotton would have never been picked if it weren't for blacks.  So not a damn thing would have gotten done...and things haven't changed...white folk want to sit around and claim they do this and that while everyone else does the actual work that it takes to hold the country together.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



?????????????????????


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 21, 2011)

Xchel said:


> sweet pea, I grew up in Texas in oil country. I have family in the oil industry and I can tell you right now we do not have enough oil to sustain ourselves even if we drill all of Texas, the Gulf and Alaska to hell and back...there is not enough...why? Because we use more oil than all the other countries in the world...we use almost 70% of the world's resources while we are not even close to that in population.
> 
> You make the argument that Anglo Saxons made the country successful and that is hillarious...without the labor of building the railroads by the chinese, without the Hispanics, without the Irish and several other immigrants not a damn thing ever would have been built....and the damn cotton would have never been picked if it weren't for blacks.  So not a damn thing would have gotten done...and things haven't changed...white folk want to sit around and claim they do this and that while everyone else does the actual work that it takes to hold the country together.



_Dear, there is no shortage of oil - not here, not in Canada, not in Arabia, not in Mexico/SoAmerica - it's about cost and risk.

Sweetie,  I hate to burst your bubble, but I would venture to say that they supplied the brawn; the anglos the brains.  And trust me, I am not saying that there are no people with brains in other races because there are - but - the europeans did supply the brains in that time frame.  You must try to give the anglos SOME credit as small as it might be.  It will do your soul some good.  BTW, white folks just 'don't sit around'.  You MUST study the history of this great nation._


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 21, 2011)

'Because we use more oil than all the other countries in the world...we use almost 70% of the world's resources while we are not even close to that in population.'

_We are a country with a population of more than 300,000,000!  And more coming in!!  We will find ourselves using 90% of the world's resources to keep the pop going - and that includes those who are on their way as we 'speak' from every country in the world and heading thisaway - to the 'evil' USA.   _


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

no we use that much because we are wasteful.  Since moving away from the states I don't generate HALF the garbage we used to.  Instead of buying everything packaged I tend to buy fresh and we recycle things like plastic coke bottles and cans...people here don't throw anything away, but what is absolutely not good...they even feed the stray dogs their scraps. If a person can walk because the store is close they do and do not drive...most folks only drive when there is a need to do so because gas is so expensive.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 21, 2011)

Xchel said:


> no we use that much because we are wasteful.  Since moving away from the states I don't generate HALF the garbage we used to.  Instead of buying everything packaged I tend to buy fresh and we recycle things like plastic coke bottles and cans...people here don't throw anything away, but what is absolutely not good...they even feed the stray dogs their scraps. If a person can walk because the store is close they do and do not drive...most folks only drive when there is a need to do so because gas is so expensive.



I thought gas was cheap down there?


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 21, 2011)

Xchel said:


> no we use that much because we are wasteful.  Since moving away from the states I don't generate HALF the garbage we used to.  Instead of buying everything packaged I tend to buy fresh and we recycle things like plastic coke bottles and cans...people here don't throw anything away, but what is absolutely not good...they even feed the stray dogs their scraps. If a person can walk because the store is close they do and do not drive...most folks only drive when there is a need to do so because gas is so expensive.



_I hear you - but - let's not forget the great number of people coming to the USA.  It is the responsibility of all of us to take care of this beautiful planet.  Glad to hear you are doing your part.  I too try to do mine.  _


----------



## Xchel (Sep 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > no we use that much because we are wasteful.  Since moving away from the states I don't generate HALF the garbage we used to.  Instead of buying everything packaged I tend to buy fresh and we recycle things like plastic coke bottles and cans...people here don't throw anything away, but what is absolutely not good...they even feed the stray dogs their scraps. If a person can walk because the store is close they do and do not drive...most folks only drive when there is a need to do so because gas is so expensive.
> ...



whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



Some one told me it was, apparently they were misinformed.


----------



## José (Sep 22, 2011)

He was probably referring to Venezuela (the country founded OPEC in the 60's together with Iran)... 

The entire country is a giant oil field and gas is practically free there.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

José;4173988 said:
			
		

> He was probably referring to Venezuela (the country founded OPEC in the 60's together with Iran)...
> 
> The entire country is a giant oil field and gas is practically free there.



Might have been Jose.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



yeah I think it is cheap in Brazil, but here we pay about five US dollars a gallon and considering that the minimum wage here is about $300 a month that is pretty expensive.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

José;4173988 said:
			
		

> He was probably referring to Venezuela (the country founded OPEC in the 60's together with Iran)...
> 
> The entire country is a giant oil field and gas is practically free there.



not sure it is really free there either, might be cheaper, but it isn't free there either from what other Venezuelans have told me.  We pay five dollars a gallon or more for gasoline, diesel is a little cheaper, but not much.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> José;4173988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CNN/Money: Global gas prices

Gas is 12 cents a gallon in Venezuela, some of the cheapest in the world.


----------



## José (Sep 22, 2011)

And brazilians can only dream of paying 12 cents. The country has huge oil reserves but most of them remain untapped.

Brazil 	US$/US gallon 	5.79

Gasoline and diesel usage and pricing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

José;4174296 said:
			
		

> And brazilians can only dream of paying 12 cents. The country has huge oil reserves but most of them remain untapped.
> 
> Brazil 	US$/US gallon 	5.79
> 
> Gasoline and diesel usage and pricing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



$5.79? Jesus thats alot.


----------



## José (Sep 22, 2011)

Hell... you charge me 5,79 a gallon and I'll be driving one of these.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

José;4174345 said:
			
		

> Hell... at 5,79 a gallon I'd be driving one of these.



LOL no doubt, either that or a reliable bike.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

what Jose isn't telling you is most Brazilians use ethanol, not gasoline.  Ethanol is cheap and they export it in Brazil.


> As of October 2008 the average price of E25 gasoline was $4.39 per gallon[123] while the average price for ethanol was USD 2.69 per gallon



Ethanol fuel in Brazil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the price for our gasoline in Honduras is 94 lempiras a gallon...the exchange rate is 18.89 per dollar that is $4.98 a gallon for gasoline in a country where the minimum wage is $300 a month.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 22, 2011)

Baron said:


> It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an Islamic state with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
> In any case due to the demographic change the 1965 Immigration Bill should be abolished and the immigration policy changed.



Does that mean I can't get a Russian bride?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > It is clear that in few decades the US will became a country with non-white majority, probably in fifty - seventy years it will became an Islamic state with the Sharia law due to the huge immigration of Muslims and their skyrocketing birth rates.Everybody non-white is fine and highly welcome in the US, at best with dozens of relatives from a Honduras or Arabian poor village. However whites from Europa are not welcome in America, except the Green Card or work permissions there are very few legal ways to live in the US. Wanna America to commit demographic suicide, is probably something wrong here.
> ...



Sure if she converts to Islam.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

also what Jose does not tell you about Venezuela is they ration, gas, electricity, oil, water, etc...they also don't tell you that Chavez is subsidizing the price of gasoline in Venezuela by 90%.  Chavez Becomes Blameless on Wasteful Gasoline Use in Venezuela. His Solution: Rationing! « The Devil&#8217;s Excrement


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

Hugo Chávez challenges Venezuelan 'birthright' to cheap gas - CSMonitor.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> also what Jose does not tell you about Venezuela is they ration, gas, electricity, oil, water, etc...they also don't tell you that Chavez is subsidizing the price of gasoline in Venezuela by 90%.  Chavez Becomes Blameless on Wasteful Gasoline Use in Venezuela. His Solution: Rationing! « The Devils Excrement



Isn't that getting the Venezuelan economy in trouble?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!! I can get 7 Russian brides.


----------



## José (Sep 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Xchel*
> what Jose isn't telling you is most Brazilians use ethanol, not gasoline. Ethanol is cheap and they export it in Brazil.





> Originally posted by *Xchel*
> also what Jose does not tell you about Venezuela is they ration, gas, electricity, oil, water, etc...they also don't tell you that Chavez is subsidizing the price of gasoline in Venezuela by 90%.



None of this change the fact that gas costs peanuts in Venezuela and certainly much less than gas/ethanol in Brazil.


----------



## José (Sep 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > also what Jose does not tell you about Venezuela is they ration, gas, electricity, oil, water, etc...they also don't tell you that Chavez is subsidizing the price of gasoline in Venezuela by 90%.  Chavez Becomes Blameless on Wasteful Gasoline Use in Venezuela. His Solution: Rationing! « The Devil&#8217;s Excrement
> ...



You'll be hard pressed to find a single OPEC member that does not subsidise gasoline heavily.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

Jose, his subsidizing is why they have rolling blackouts and the government is in heavy economic trouble.  It is also why they have to ration water..sometimes people go days wiithout water in Venezuela.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> Jose, his subsidizing is why they have rolling blackouts and the government is in heavy economic trouble.  It is also why they have to ration water..sometimes people go days wiithout water in Venezuela.



Days without water? I'd flip the fuck out, during a storm last week we didnt have power for half a day and I was pissed.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

yes, they have rolling blackouts and go from 8 am to 5 pm sometimes without lights and sometimes longer..they go as much as 3 days without water.  This is the good stuff Chavez don't tell the world about.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> yes, they have rolling blackouts and go from 8 am to 5 pm sometimes without lights and sometimes longer..they go as much as 3 days without water.  This is the good stuff Chavez don't tell the world about.



Chavez makes it sounds like the people in his country are living it up, that situation with the power and water sounds like Iraq.


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Sep 22, 2011)

I will have to admit......since i have moved to a predominantly white state, i have come learn that white folk are as dumb as shit, and white trash is the norm here.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> > yes, they have rolling blackouts and go from 8 am to 5 pm sometimes without lights and sometimes longer..they go as much as 3 days without water.  This is the good stuff Chavez don't tell the world about.
> ...



Chavez doesn't like to tell the truth much...the economy is in the trash can and unemployment is horrible..and he has yet to complete a single project he embarks upon...lots of his unfinished projects sitting around Caracas rotting.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Xchel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Xchel said:
> ...



Can't really say I'm surprised, Gaddafi acted the same way and so does Ahmadinijad in Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2011)

Disenchanted61 said:


> I will have to admit......since i have moved to a predominantly white state, i have come learn that white folk are as dumb as shit, and white trash is the norm here.



Where do you live?


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 22, 2011)

_He better hurry and complete some of those projects - Chavez is a dying man.  Wonder what his legacy will be?  The man who called George W the devil?  LOL, LOL._


----------

